# South Texas Monster



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Buck was shot by a member on a lease I have been a guest hunter on many times over the last 3 years. 
It has been awesome watching him grow

Let the score guessing begin


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome buck, Congrats!


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

*Low fence* close to Carizo Springs


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Amazing buck right there!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

195"


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

he's ok. but I like a deer that has a little character.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll stick to guessing the 130's and 140's i'm accustomed to, on 2nd thought what the hell, 208.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

only if he had some brow tines ; ) 195"


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Very nice*

Yep super nice, Congrats. to all. Heck I wish I was there :dance:


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

cull deer-


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

192 2/8


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

180s?


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

I will take a guess - 186 to 188!


----------



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

194


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

202


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Not my type but as far as I can tell from the pic angles that dude has 30+ inches of **** to stretch the tape on. IMO he's well over 200.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Take that back 216"


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Polecat,
Right on he went* 202 6/8*


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Polecat sees those kinda deer everytime he hunts!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

lol i must have missed a kicker or 2


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll play.... 223 1/8. :clover: Hell of a buck, congrats to the lucky hunter. Baker


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

son of a beech- great deer


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow. That looks heavy; congrats!


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

between 195 and 201. Helluvadeer................


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!...... Great deer!!!!!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

He will score around 96 3/8....


















































On his right side.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

dead and nice. Great job congrats to your friend.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great deer.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a nice buck! Congrats to the hunter... Brett


----------



## kVaV (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow wow WOW. That is a true monster. What county was it shot in?


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

He scores.....Good Lord in my book. Awesome looking free range buck. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice!

i'm going with 212 and 6/8


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Deer ended up being officially scored at 206 4/8 and netted 196 and 1/8


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

That's an awesome deer for sure.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

most excellent! :cheers:


----------



## pufferking (Oct 23, 2012)

thats a monster


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

I say 207...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Had to be a management buck with all those deducts... Hold it, I am kidding.


----------



## PenaII (Oct 22, 2012)

That is a Stud, hopefully has passed his genes on multiple times,
one of the best I seen this year off low fence ranch, Congrats!


----------

